# No Growth



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I purchased a group of four Brazilian Yellow Heads at Frog Day this past May. They came home with me and held up fairly well for a little while, but then the biggest started getting skinny.

When I started feeling like there was no more hope (but the frogs were still alive so I insisted on still trying) I had to go out of town for a few days. I left three of the frogs with my friend who has way more experience with tinctorius than I have (I only left three because we had separated one and it put on weight and started growing). Over the weekend the biggest one died and then a few weeks later one of the smaller ones died.

Due to some unexpected scheduling difficulties it's been hard for me to get the remaining frog back from my friend. However, I just spoke with him. He says that while the frog does not look skinny or particularly sickly, its overall growth has been negligible. He's fed well supplemented melanogasters, hydei, and termites, but the frog is probably a little small for bean beetles.

I'm concerned about this, because my first experience with tinctorius I had the same thing happen to one of my azureus. It stayed the same size for nine months and then died for seemingly no reason. I'm looking for suggestions to help avoid that outcome this time.


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

SmackoftheGods said:


> I purchased a group of four Brazilian Yellow Heads at Frog Day this past May. They came home with me and held up fairly well for a little while, but then the biggest started getting skinny.
> 
> When I started feeling like there was no more hope (but the frogs were still alive so I insisted on still trying) I had to go out of town for a few days. I left three of the frogs with my friend who has way more experience with tinctorius than I have (I only left three because we had separated one and it put on weight and started growing). Over the weekend the biggest one died and then a few weeks later one of the smaller ones died.
> 
> ...


What do you have them in Jake? I assume you havnt ran fecals on them either?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

sounds like prasitic worms to me. Get some fecals done


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I have produced BYH for a couple years now and in my experience I feel the juvies can be a little slow to get going, and seem to do better set up as 1 or 2 per cage with ambient light for lighting and plenty of springtails.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Results from my vet. Negative for parasites (they're very thorough on their parasite fecals, and I gave them fecals from both frogs in separate containers, some that looked brand new and some that looked older... I suppose it's possible that none of the fecals (all half dozen) I sent in were taken when the frogs weren't passing the parasites, but I find it doubtful).

I also got Gram Stains done on the fecals. It's negative for Gram-positive fungus, but there are heightened levels of Gram-positive bacteria.... Thoughts? Could this cause a stunt in growth?

I'm sending Frye and e-mail on how to treat for it....


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

he might recommend Metronidazole. Its fairly easy to administer if the frog is in QT. Ive done it before. Hopefully it pulls through and things improve for you!


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

I had another member tell me he's seen that happen when the parents weren't supplemented properly. They seized when very young, then failed to grow larger than the size of 2 month froglets before eventually perishing.


----------

